# Female judo master makes 10th dan



## Makalakumu (Aug 8, 2011)

> After 98 years, the phone call finally came.
> 
> 
> Last week, Sensei Keiko Fukuda of San Francisco became the first  woman to be promoted to judo's highest level: 10th degree black belt.
> ...



Read more: http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2011/08/05/DD181KHUV0.DTL#ixzz1UUazMTBB
​
I thought this was inspiring story!


----------



## Thesemindz (Aug 9, 2011)

As far as I can tell the Kodokan still has not recognized her tenth or promoted her to tenth. This was a USA Judo promotion.


-Rob


----------



## Saitama Steve (Aug 18, 2011)

A little bit of bud&#333; triva: 

Fukuda sensei's grandfather was Fukuda Hachinosuke 

Fukuda was a bushi and Kan&#333; Jigor&#333;'s (The founder of j&#363;d&#333 original teacher in Tenjin Shiny&#333;-ry&#363; j&#363;jutsu.  

Almost a historical full circle.


----------



## Chat Noir (Aug 21, 2011)

This was _*so*_ long over due it's really sad that the Japanese are still so backwards that it took them this long to recognize Sensei Fukuda.  Had she been a man, the honor would have come much sooner.  She was 30 years at 5th Dan.....how fortunate that the woman lived long enough for them to finally get over their prejudice and officially recognize her contribution to this art. One can only hope the Kodokan won't wait until she's passed.....I'm really delighted for Sensei Fukuda and her students. It's simply beautiful....

Laura


----------

